# Total scan is HUGE!



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was playing around with the Lawrence elite ti9 I bought a while back, and finally assembled the transducer to check it out.
It is massive! I'm not 100% on if I'll install it yet. I want the imaging, but does this think add a bunch of drag?

The is to give you a scope. The







pic is my tumbler next to it, I think its 24oz, and i have large hands.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Some transducers are huge now and throw quite the spray upon the outboards.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just need a set of blue truck nuts to hang off of the bracket to be complete!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

it’s a big unit, but if installed correctly, it shouldn’t drag at all. The bottom of the transducer must sit flush with the bottom of the hull and run in clean, undisturbed water. They’re pretty cool to have. I recently installed the Active Image transducer on my blackjack, and opens up a new world.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm just trying to work out how to have this big thing, a boarding ladder, and maybe a power pole all on the back without interfering with the outboard or each other.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I never installed mine on my boat because of how large it is.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

post a pic of the transom so we can see what kind of space you’re working with


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Here is mine.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm just trying to work out how to have this big thing, a boarding ladder, and maybe a power pole all on the back without interfering with the outboard or each other.


That is a lot of stuff. I bet you can find space inboard from the power pole, but it will be cozy. Keep it away from the ladder. As a child, I would have found a way to use it as step for some convoluted entry procedure.

Nate


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Padre said:


> Here is mine.


Do you have any interference from the trim tab while running?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have one on my offshore boat with a Simrad Go-9. It will not read bottom above 30 mph as I have it mounted. It's my understanding that the side scan elements are in the curved sides, not at the bottom, so if you want that function the transducer must be mounted such that the curved sides are below the surface. (See photo) I've re-positioned mine twice already and still don't have it like I want. A piece of starboard mounted to the transom will allow for adjustment without drilling more holes in the transom. I haven't used any function except the standard depth finder so I'm no expert. I'll probably move it up high enough so the side scan elements will not be in the water on plane.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Do you have any interference from the trim tab while running?


The transducer doesn't really work when on a plane but when I go slow there is no interference.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

TidewateR said:


> post a pic of the transom so we can see what kind of space you’re working with


Lol, I'm still building it. It's the Plytanic 2.0.



WhiteDog70810 said:


> That is a lot of stuff. I bet you can find space inboard from the power pole, but it will be cozy. Keep it away from the ladder. As a child, I would have found a way to use it as step for some convoluted entry procedure.
> 
> Nate


I agree. I want it on the opposite side of the ladder, which might take some additional routing. 



Padre said:


> The transducer doesn't really work when on a plane but when I go slow there is no interference.


So the installation instructions kind of address this. It gives various installation ideas, but says the transducer must be fully submerged to function at speed. So it won't work with 3 of the 4 installs until you come off plane.
It also says the side scan has a max speed of 35mph, but the normal depth finder is 55mph. Again that's if installed fully submerged.

What I can't find are directions on how far away from the outboard/prop it needs to be so it doesn't interfere with the signal.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am also leaning towards a piece of starboard now, instead of screwing into the transom, just in case.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine works fine off plane, but will occasionally lose bottom on plane. Especially when turning.

I think it's a combination of being mounted a little high, and directly behind a lifting strake.

The tab, nor lower unit effect the side scan imaging.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Mine works fine off plane, but will occasionally lose bottom on plane. Especially when turning.
> 
> I think it's a combination of being mounted a little high, and directly behind a lifting strake.
> 
> ...


Mine's mounted similar to Marietta Mike but without that fancy HB spray shield. Still don't get any spray though and it works very well on plane under 28 mph or so as a sounder, but not so much as a fish finder


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

There is room for the transducer as well as trim tabs and power pole. It helps if you mount the power pole on the jack plate or use a motor mount.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I’ve used these on my last two boats, work great....http://sternsaver.com/



firecat1981 said:


> I am also leaning towards a piece of starboard now, instead of screwing into the transom, just in case.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a power pole micro, so it needs to be mounted away from the transducer since it doesn't extend out like a normal one. I think I can work it out ok. I'll need to mount it on the right side and the ladder on the left.

I like the concept of the stern saver, but I figure I can mount a block of starboard on the back for free with some 5200. Maybe flame treat then drill tap and fill a few holes on the back for more grip.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't think 5200 will stick to starboard under strain.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's debatable, but that is what the holes would be for, to create a backup mechanical bond. However I think I'll go another way......

Saw this on another site...."mix up some west system epoxy, or any epoxy of your choice. pour it into a wawa coffee cup so its the thickness you want, let it set up , peel away the paper, you have a nice hockey puck of hardened epoxy, 5200 that to the transom and good to go







."

I have a few gallons of that Marine Epoxy that I don't intend to use on this boat and pigment, so why not use it for this?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> I don't think 5200 will stick to starboard under strain.


Scorch if with a torch and drill and tap 4 holes with a coarse thread tap to create a mechanical bond. Scorching starboard changes the composition and allows adhesives to adhere.
If you want to buy one prefabbed here it is...same thing
http://sternsaver.com/product/black-stern-saver/


----------



## Janos More (Aug 31, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm looking at getting a power pole micro, so it needs to be mounted away from the transducer since it doesn't extend out like a normal one. I think I can work it out ok. I'll need to mount it on the right side and the ladder on the left.
> 
> I like the concept of the stern saver, but I figure I can mount a block of starboard on the back for free with some 5200. Maybe flame treat then drill tap and fill a few holes on the back for more grip.


For the mounting I would use epoxy


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm definitely going to make the puck out of scrap epoxy and pigment. I'll probably attach it with 5200 after just in case I goof up and need to move it a bit.


----------

